# Whiting?



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Caught a bunch of Bluefish and Ladyfish this morning with a nice trout and a nice Spanish, all on lures. When they quit, they really quit. Tried bait for another 2 hours and no bites. Do toothy critters scare off the Whiting?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you probably won't find whiting (ground mullet) hanging out with blues and macs. what i've noticed is while the ladyfish are feeding on the glass minnows on top the macs and blues are schooled under them feeding on them. the blues and macs will hit anything shiny when they are feeding. on the other hand, the whiting are primarily benthic (bottom) feeders so try the edge of the surf where they are looking for something to eat.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

In a word, YEP!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We didn't see many whiting at PB pier this spring, and the ones we saw were right up against the beach.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Pier#r said:


> In a word, YEP!


 Pretty convincing evidence for sure! Thanks!


----------

